# VDSF/DAFV: "Einheit" zerbröselt



## Thomas9904 (6. Mai 2013)

Vorabveröffentlichung Magazin Juni



> *VDSF/DAFV: "Einheit" zerbröselt​*Ein Kommentar
> 
> *Es bröselt weiter....*
> Feierten die Ewiggestrigen - die den VDSF unter dem neuem Namen DAFV weiterführen wollten wie bisher - nach der Abstimmung im Februar noch, kommt nun langsam auch bei diesen das bittere Erwachen.
> ...


----------



## Brotfisch (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: VDSF/DAFV: "Einheit" zerbröselt*

Ob DAFV oder eine andere Organisation:  Es kommt auf die Inhalte an. Und diese werden nicht von welcher Leitungsetage auch immer _per ordre moufti_ vorgegeben, sondern in der Diskussion und offenen Auseindersetzung erarbeitet und dadurch qualifiziert. Dann gibt es auch eine sachlich legitimierte Lobbyarbeit. Und diese Legitimation ist auch wesentliche Voraussetzung für ihren Erfolg. Die Funktionäre oder ihre Nachfolger werden also die Art und Weise der innerverbandlichen Kommunikation deutlich verändern müssen, wenn ihre Arbeit überhaupt öffentlichkeitswirksam und zielführend werden soll.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: VDSF/DAFV: "Einheit" zerbröselt*



> *sondern in der Diskussion und offenen Auseindersetzung erarbeitet *und dadurch qualifiziert. Dann gibt es auch eine sachlich legitimierte Lobbyarbeit. Und diese Legitimation ist auch wesentliche Voraussetzung für ihren Erfolg.




Träumst du wieder?

Wie soll das mit der aktuellen, die Basis schon immer ignorierenden Trümmertruppe VDSF/DAFV denn geschehen?

Und Frau Dr. wird auch eher mit Fischen als mit Anglern sprechen wollen, nehm ich mal an............

Zerschlagen und was Neues aufbauen ist die einzige Chance auf eine wirkliche Lobby für Angler - DAV und VDSF/DAFV haben nun doch hinlänglich bewiesen, dass sie weder Fusion können, noch Finanzen noch Inhalte..

SEIT JAHREN!!

Alleine in den letzten 5 Jahren haben die Angler denen dafür ca. 10 Millionen Euro hinterhergeschmissen - für was denn eigentlich???

Wie lange sollen Angler das noch ertragen müssen, bevor Vernünftigere in den Landesverbänden diesem anglerfeindlichen Treiben endlich Einhalt gebieten und diese ganze (Kon)Fusionstruppe zum Teufel jagen????


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: VDSF/DAFV: "Einheit" zerbröselt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wie lange sollen Angler das noch ertragen müssen, bevor Vernünftigere in den Landesverbänden diesem anglerfeindlichen Treiben endlich Einhalt gebieten und diese ganze (Kon)Fusionstruppe zum Teufel jagen????


 
Ich glaube die Zeit spielt in diesem Falle für die Angler! Wenn man die von Dir eingestellten Informationen und das was man von anderen Landesverbänden so hört, einfach mal zusammenfasst, haben sich doch einige Personen im DAFV - die sich für unverwundbar hielten - anscheinend überschätzt und werden hoffentlich mittelfristig mit ihren Rollatoren die Heimreise antreten müssen. 

Gibt es doch noch Angler in den Verbänden, die die Interessen der Angler vertreten möchten?

Schade wäre es nur, wenn die aktuell schwach erkennbare bzw. zu erahnende Vernunft mancher Verbände sich nur auf das finanzielle fokussieren würde und nicht die fehlende inhaltliche Ausrichtung des Verbandes ursächlich für ein Abwarten wäre! Ich hoffe, dass diese Verbände nicht in den DAFV eintreten, wenn nur die finanzielle Situation geklärt ist, sondern die zukünftige inhaltliche Ausrichtung entscheidend wird und nicht nebensächlich bleibt. Naja, und wenn das Interview von Frau Dr. (mit vorgegebenen Fragen???) die Richtung vorgibt, dann...


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: VDSF/DAFV: "Einheit" zerbröselt*



> Naja, und wenn das Interview von Frau Dr. (mit vorgegebenen Fragen???) die Richtung vorgibt, dann...


Siehe:


> Zerschlagen und was Neues aufbauen ist die einzige Chance auf eine wirkliche Lobby für Angler - DAV und VDSF/DAFV haben nun doch hinlänglich bewiesen, dass sie weder Fusion können, noch Finanzen noch Inhalte..


----------



## Hilde (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: VDSF/DAFV: "Einheit" zerbröselt*

Der VfG B-W hat seinen Austritt aus dem VDSF/DAFV auch abgesegnet.
Siehe Top13 im Protokoll http://www.vfg-bw.org/pdf/Protokoll_JHV_2013.pdf


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: VDSF/DAFV: "Einheit" zerbröselt*

Interessant ;-))


----------



## gründler (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: VDSF/DAFV: "Einheit" zerbröselt*

Wenn das so weiter geht sitzen da bald nur noch nen paar Leute die eins nen Traum hatten.


Scheint doch noch Menschen mit "Eiern/Eierstöcken" zu geben,und es werden immer mehr,entweder taktik,oder wir erleben wirklich nach ca.30Jahren Wackeldackel nen Sinneswandel zum Wohle der Angler.



#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: VDSF/DAFV: "Einheit" zerbröselt*

Damit fehlen also weitere 22.000 Zahler zu den voraussichtlich ja bereits 270.000 Zweiflern - auf den Haushalt des VDSF/DAFV für 2014 bin ich gespannt ;-))

Die Hälfte dürfte da also bald raus sein - das kost den Rest aber dann richtig Geld und Zusatzbeiträge, die Trümmertruppe VDSF/DAFV dann finanziell am Laufen zu halten;-)))


----------



## Deep Down (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: VDSF/DAFV: "Einheit" zerbröselt*

Der Volkeswille der Basis, mithin diejenigen, die den Ringepiez der Abgehobenen bezahlen sollen, läutet nun das Ende der Bastapolitik ein!


----------



## Blauzahn (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: VDSF/DAFV: "Einheit" zerbröselt*



Hilde schrieb:


> Der VfG B-W hat seinen Austritt aus dem VDSF/DAFV auch abgesegnet.
> Siehe Top13 im Protokoll http://www.vfg-bw.org/pdf/Protokoll_JHV_2013.pdf




Und auch hier wieder für mich die Frage:

WARUM ERST JETZT?

WARUM HABEN SIE NICHT GEGEN DIE FUSION GESTIMMT, ALS ES ANGEZEIGT WAR????   #q#q


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: VDSF/DAFV: "Einheit" zerbröselt*

Weil wir erst seit 3 Jahren warnen und Funktionäre scheinbar nicht so schnell im Denken sind??????


----------



## Patrick S. (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: VDSF/DAFV: "Einheit" zerbröselt*

Aber eines muss man mal sagen...es ist und bleibt spannend in dieser Angelegenheit...

Auf jeden Fall besser als jeder Krimi...

Mein Glauben an das gesunde Denken der Anglerschaft kommt langsam zurück...es ist noch nicht alles verloren...und das ist gut so.


----------



## Honeyball (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: VDSF/DAFV: "Einheit" zerbröselt*

Blauzahn, frag nicht (nur): "Warum erst jetzt?"

Frag lieber (auch): "Warum die anderen immer noch nicht?"

Dass viele Funktionäre in den Landesverbänden jetzt erst merken, dass an der ganzen Sache Vieles stinkt, liegt einzig und allein an der Tatsache, dass diese nicht aus der Generation Internet sind. 
Das sind viele ältere in Ehren ergraute (zumindest zu einem Teil) Herren, die sich irgendwann mal für irgendeine Sache engagiert haben, größtenteils keinen oder nur beschränkten juristischen oder betriebswirtschaftlichen Hintergrund haben und als Delegierte ihren Landesverband vertreten im blinden Vertrauen, dass in den darüber liegenden Gremien ehrbare und vertrauenswürdige Personen mit der selben Motivation sich für die Sache der Angler einsetzen. 

Woher sollten diese netten Herren auch nur erahnen, dass sie seit Jahren vom Bundesverband ausgenutzt, gemolken und im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes über den Tisch gezogen wurden (und vermutlich auch weiterhin werden, wenn sie nicht endlich dem Beispiel Niedersachsens folgend die Reißleine ziehen). 

Denen wurde bis zuletzt eingetrichtert, dass Internet sei Pfuipfui und das Anglerboard sei eine Untergrundorganisation, die das Internet dazu ausnutzt, dunkle Machenschaften gegen die Ziele und den Willen der Landesverbände anzuzetteln. 

Auch wenn wir uns seit Jahren gegen dieses Bild zur Wehr setzen, auch wenn wir mit allen uns zur Verfügung stehenden Mitteln versuchen, alle wesentlichen Informationen nicht nur zu sammeln sondern vor allem öffentlich zu machen, konnte es uns alleine einfach nicht gelingen, die Informationen dahin zu bringen, wo die Entscheidungen fielen. 

Ansonsten wäre diese "Fusion" unter Garantie nicht zustande gekommen. 
Es war eine herausragende Propagandaarbeit der für dieses Chaos Verantwortlichen, die erforderliche Mehrheit zusammen zu bekommen, und diese konnte nur gelingen, weil sie auf die althergebrachten Kommunikationswege zurückgreifen konnten. 
Wir konnten zwar einige Briefe veröffentlichen und inhaltlich genügend widerlegen, doch kam davon nicht genügend dort an, wo es zum Umdenken geführt hätte.

Zum Glück für uns alle und für das Angeln in Deutschland sind die verzweifelten Versuche, Herrn Klasing zu diffamieren und an den Pranger zu stellen, allesamt gescheitert, zuletzt noch in Niedersachsen bei einem ziemlich hinterfotzigen Vorstoß einiger ewig Gestriger.

Jetzt erst, also zwar sehr spät aber längst nicht zu spät, geht ein Ruck durch die Anglernation. Und auch dafür möchte ich uns als AB nicht die Lorbeeren zuschustern, denn was wir hier seit Jahren an Warnungen und Zweifeln veröffentlich haben, ist erst durch das souveräne Auftreten von Herrn Klasing in das Bewusstsein der Deligierten bundesweit getragen worden.

Spätestens nach dem "Zeit"-Artikel und der geradezu dort Mitleid erregenden Darstellung des alten Mannes an der Verbandsspitze, spätestens seit der hüllenlosen Entlarvung  anglerischer Inkompetenz durch das geradezu lächerlich anmutende R&R-Interview muss zwangsläufig ein Ruck durch die Anglerschaft gehen.

Ich hoffe, dies ist erst der Anfang und das erneute positive Beispiel aus B-W macht bald auch in anderen LV Schule.:m


----------



## Jose (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: VDSF/DAFV: "Einheit" zerbröselt*

besagter ZEIT-Artikel findet sich hier


----------



## Smanhu (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: VDSF/DAFV: "Einheit" zerbröselt*

Also ich verstehs auch nicht ganz. Wieso erst jetzt? Defizite waren doch vorher bekannt. Da kann doch keiner sagen, dass die Herren "Zurückruderer" erst jetzt durchblicken, dass diese vollzogene Fusion nen Schuss ins Klo ist! 
Und von unseren Superhelden vom Vfg, hätt ich das gar nicht erwartet. 
Also irgenwie stinkt da was ganz gewaltig!


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: VDSF/DAFV: "Einheit" zerbröselt*



> Also irgenwie stinkt da was ganz gewaltig!


Bei Verwesungsprozessen ein natürlicher Vorgang, das Stinken..



Offtopic an
PS:
@ smanhu:
Lies mal deren Einstellung zum gesetzlichen Nachtangelverbot im Protokoll - solche Verbände und Funktionäre braucht kein Mensch und schon gar kein Angler. Auch wenn sie mit dem Austritt aus dem VDSF/DAFV ausnahmsweise mal ne richtige Entscheidung getroffen haben.
Offtopic aus


----------



## Sharpo (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: VDSF/DAFV: "Einheit" zerbröselt*

"Warum erst jetzt?" oder auch: "Warum wurde dann nicht gegen die Fusion gestimmt?"

Die Frage müssten man den Verantwortlichen Damen und Herren mal stellen.
Neue Erkenntnisse liegen offenbar derzeit ja nicht vor.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: VDSF/DAFV: "Einheit" zerbröselt*



Sharpo schrieb:


> "Warum erst jetzt?" oder auch: "Warum wurde dann nicht gegen die Fusion gestimmt?"
> 
> Die Frage müssten man den Verantwortlichen Damen und Herren mal stellen.
> Neue Erkenntnisse liegen offenbar derzeit ja nicht vor.



Siehe oben:


			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Weil wir erst seit 3 Jahren warnen und Funktionäre scheinbar nicht so schnell im Denken sind??????


----------



## Blauzahn (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: VDSF/DAFV: "Einheit" zerbröselt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Offtopic an
> PS:
> @ smanhu:
> Lies mal deren Einstellung zum gesetzlichen Nachtangelverbot im Protokoll - solche Verbände und Funktionäre braucht kein Mensch und schon gar kein Angler. Auch wenn sie mit dem Austritt aus dem VDSF/DAFV ausnahmsweise mal ne richtige Entscheidung getroffen haben.
> Offtopic aus



Mir lag es schon auf der Tastatur dieses Thema anzuschneiden...
Wertet man dann in diesem Kontext die (von euch gelobte) Kündigung, sollte man die Motivation bzw. den Antrieb dahinter schon sehr in Frage stellen dürfen, welche kaum mit einem Handeln "pro Angler" begründet werden kann.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: VDSF/DAFV: "Einheit" zerbröselt*



			
				Blauzahn schrieb:
			
		

> Mir lag es schon auf der Tastatur dieses Thema anzuschneiden...
> Wertet man dann in diesem Kontext die (von euch gelobte) Kündigung, sollte man die Motivation bzw. den Antrieb dahinter schon sehr in Frage stellen dürfen, welche kaum mit einem Handeln "pro Angler" begründet werden kann.



Vor allem muss man den zeitlichen Kontext beachten.

Am 12.04. war der Verbandsausschuss des VDSF mit dem VDSF/DAFV-Präsidium und den DAV-Landesverbänden.

Da wurde ja abgefragt, welche Verbände die  ausgesprochene Kündigung zurücknehmen wollten.


Reuther vom VFG sagte da laut Protokoll, dass nach der Fusion ja keine Notwendigkeit für die Kündigung mehr bestünde..


Dass der dann genau ne gute Woche später (20.04.) von seiner Mitgliederversammlung dennoch zur Kündigung gezwungen wird, das zeigt doch, dass langsam auch in den LV nicht mehr nur abgenickt wird, was von oben vorgelegt wird.

Dass der VFG für Angler eine Katastrophe ist, ist ein Punkt.

Dass aber selbst die nicht mehr alles einfach abgenickt kriegen, ist ein kleiner Hoffnungsschimmer...

Im Gegensatz z. B. zum LSFV-SH, wo nach wie vor scheinbar alles blind abgenickt wird trotz überall nachlesbarer Fakten.

Die ja angeblich mit einer Enthaltung (oder Gegenstimme, weiss ich nicht auf die Schnelle) auf ihrer HV beschlossen haben, die Kündigung zurückzunehmen und der Trümmertruppe VDSF/DAFV die Treue zu halten und die auch zu finanzieren..


Und das ist sowohl im VDSF/DAFV wie auch im DAV neu:
Dass sich was bewegt......


Ob das am Ende bei diesen Leuten/Delegierten/Funktionären zu etwas Positivem für Angler führt, ist natürlich zweifelhaft.

Aber nur wo Bewegung gegen das Abnicken aufkommt in den LV, kann sich was verändern.

Und Bewegung entsteht im VDSF/DAFV nur durch Kündigungen - das Präsidium um Frau Dr. sowie die Altpräsidien von VDSF und DAV sowie die "Helden" der obskuren Initiative haben ja bewiesen, dass sie weder Fusion können, noch Finanzen, noch Inhalte. 

Dennoch versuchen sie krampfhaft und gegen jede Vernunft und trotz vieler Warnungen diese Trümmertruppe zu installieren, mit ihren Beratern und Hilfstruppen wie LSFV-SH oder dem Weser-Ems - Verband, Meck-Pomm etc.....

Da hilft als LV nur schnellstmöglich raus aus dem VDSF/DAFV, um noch mehr Schaden (finanziell wie politisch) sowohl für die einzelnen Landesverbände, als auch für die Angler und das Angeln insgesamt zu vermeiden..

Die Chance etwas Vernünftiges aufzubauen, die Angler zu sammeln und mitzunehmen, hat diese Konfusionstruppe schlicht verspielt und ihre Unfähigkeit doch nun zigmal schon bewiesen.........


----------



## gründler (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: VDSF/DAFV: "Einheit" zerbröselt*

Die Mittagspausen gehen los,die Anzahl der lesenden Gäste steigt ^^





Die grüne Couch läßt grüßen 



|wavey:


----------



## Smanhu (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: VDSF/DAFV: "Einheit" zerbröselt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Bei Verwesungsprozessen ein natürlicher Vorgang, das Stinken..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
OT on
Ja, da hast du recht. Deren Einstellung zu diesem Thema kennt man ja schon seit Längerem. Vor 2 Jahren und auch jetzt wurde uns die Unterstützung, zum Kippen des Nachtangelverbots, von deren Seite verwehrt bzw. ich seh es schon als gewolltes Schweitern.
OT out

Die Zeitspanne von Pro zu Kontra Fusion, erscheint mir, besonders beim Vfg, sehr skuril. Warum schwenkt man innerhalb kürzester Zeit von Pro zu Kontra und das, obwohl die Fakten des Disasters Fusion (wie jetzt vollzogen) schon lange bekannt sind. Das würde mich wirklich mal interessieren!

Nun denn, da das Schiff jetzt Löcher bekommen hat, ist es wohl nur noch eine Frage der Zeit wann die MSS-DAFV absäuft  !

Gruß
aus der Stadt der Adler


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: VDSF/DAFV: "Einheit" zerbröselt*



> Nun denn, da das Schiff jetzt Löcher bekommen hat, ist es wohl nur noch eine Frage der Zeit wann die MSS-DAFV absäuft


Ist auch meine Hoffnung - erst wenn die Altlasten weg sind (VDSF/DAFV mit Frau Dr. und ihrem Präsidium, die Altpräsidien DAV und VDSF, die Präsidien und Geschäftsführer der obskuren Initiative) hat man in meinen Augen überhaupt eine Chance für einen vernünftigen Bundesverband für Angler ...

Die oben Genannten haben ja nun alle zigfach bewiesen, dass sie es nicht können.......


----------



## gründler (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: VDSF/DAFV: "Einheit" zerbröselt*

Warum erst jetzt (Vfg) = Weil es vorher keine Abstimmung gab,sprich ein paar wenige Vfg'ler wollten weiter mit im Boot bleiben,nun haben sich aber die ganzen anderen in Amt Vfg'ler stehenden wohl informiert und haben ihre "Kollegen"  bei der Wahl überstimmt.

Hätte es die Wahl vor der ""Verschmelzung"" gegeben hätte das ergebniss ähnlich aussehen können,nur wollte man vorher wohl nicht Abstimmen lassen oder konnte nicht irgendwie so ähnlich halt.

|wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: VDSF/DAFV: "Einheit" zerbröselt*

Spekulation, Gründler....

Da der Haufen auch immer nur mauschelt und nix bekannt gibt, bleibt aber eben beim VFG so wie bei den meisten anderen LV und allen BV auch nur die Spekulation...


----------



## gründler (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: VDSF/DAFV: "Einheit" zerbröselt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Spekulation, Gründler....
> 
> Da der Haufen auch immer nur mauschelt und nix bekannt gibt, bleibt aber eben beim VFG so wie bei den meisten anderen LV und allen BV auch nur die Spekulation...


 
Ja ist halt mein tipp,SH hat ja auch erst hinterher seine "Jünger" gefragt statt vorher,warum das so gemacht wurde kann sich jeder selber seine gedanken zu machen.



Ich unterschreibe jedenfalls erst Verträge wenn ich weiß was ich da unterschreibe,wenn ich beim VW Händler nen Golf R kaufen will sollte im Vertrag auch nicht nen Corsa stehen.

Der liebe Gott oder wer auch immer hat uns nen Gehirn gegeben um damit zu Denken und ganz wichtig um Nachzudenken......

Soll ja Leute geben die halten Verträge für eine art Vertragen.

#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: VDSF/DAFV: "Einheit" zerbröselt*



> Der liebe Gott oder wer auch immer hat uns nen Gehirn gegeben um damit zu Denken


Funktionären auch?

Mein Eindruck ist da bis jetzt eher, dass die nur ein Gummikreuz brauchen und einen gelenkigen Nacken zum abnicken dessen, was ihnen von oben vorgegeben wird..

Ausschliessen kann mans natürlich nicht im Lichte dessen, was gerade passiert, dass einige doch wieder ihre eigene Denkfähigkeit entdecken......


----------



## gründler (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: VDSF/DAFV: "Einheit" zerbröselt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Funktionären auch?
> 
> .


 

Ja nen paar gibt es noch die das können,nur werden die weniger oder wollen/dürfen net mehr Mitspielen.Oder versuchen was zu bewegen was sich aber nur schwer bewegen läßt.


Wir können'/dürfen nicht alle in einen topf werfen,auch da oben gibt es Leute die nicht nur die Wackeldackelkrankheit haben.

#h


----------



## Sharpo (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: VDSF/DAFV: "Einheit" zerbröselt*



gründler schrieb:


> Ja ist halt mein tipp,SH hat ja auch erst hinterher seine "Jünger" gefragt statt vorher,warum das so gemacht wurde kann sich jeder selber seine gedanken zu machen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Diverse/ Viele Vorstandsmitglieder halten sich halt für ermächtigt solche Entscheidungen alleine ohne die Basis (Mitglieder) zu fragen, zu entscheiden.

Ist in diversen Angelvereinen auch an der Tagesordnung.
Selbst in "meinem".  :g

Und anschliessend heisst es auf der JHV: "Es gibt vom Verband nichts Neues."

Aber über die dürftigen Fangqouten wird lautstark gemotzt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: VDSF/DAFV: "Einheit" zerbröselt*



gründler schrieb:


> Ja nen paar gibt es noch die das können,nur werden die weniger oder wollen/dürfen net mehr Mitspielen.Oder versuchen was zu bewegen was sich aber nur schwer bewegen läßt.
> 
> #h



Siehe dazu:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=3884196#post3884196



			
				Ralle 24 schrieb:
			
		

> Mag sein, dass man in einem Haufen Bärenkacke noch eine fast unversehrte Blaubeere findet, aber essen mag sie keiner mehr.



Warum haben die nicht auch wie der LSFV-NDS die Öffentlichkeit informiert?

Warum haben die sich nicht zusammen getan (soll ja angeblich in fast jedem Verband welche geben)?

Warum haben die das nicht verhindert (siehe Abstimmungsergebnisse, nur Niedersachsen hat beim VDSF dagegen gestimmt, beim DAV warens 100% für diese Trümmertruppe)?

Wo waren die, was haben die getan, was sie bewirkt - oder ist es nur ein Märchen, dass es doch einige von denen geben soll?

Wo sind sie jetzt?

Wo sind die Mißtrauensanträge gegen Altbundesverbände, gegen Frau Dr. und ihre Truppe, gegen die Präsidien der LV`s, die da blind reingerannt sind bzw. immer noch rennen??

Informieren hätten sie sich können - nicht nur weil wir seit 3 Jahren informieren.

Auch in NDS kamen da ja keine Anrufe dieser angeblich Existierenden mit der Bitte um Hilfe und Kooperation, Klasing wurde auch von denen ja alleine gelassen..............


----------



## Sharpo (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: VDSF/DAFV: "Einheit" zerbröselt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Siehe dazu:
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=3884196#post3884196
> 
> 
> ...



Weil es zuviele dumme Hobby- Funktionäre/ Delegierte gibt.
Und weil die Profi- Funktionäre (Delegierte) nur ihren eigenen Ast (Posten) im Blick haben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: VDSF/DAFV: "Einheit" zerbröselt*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Weil es zuviele dumme Hobby- Funktionäre/ Delegierte gibt.
> Und weil die Profi- Funktionäre (Delegierte) nur ihren eigenen Ast (Posten) im Blick haben.


Auch da gilt wieder:
Nicht, dass wir dazu nicht schon veröffentlicht hätten:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=258743


----------



## Smanhu (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: VDSF/DAFV: "Einheit" zerbröselt*

@Gründler

Spekulation ein:

angenommen du liegst richtig, dann kann ich mir gut vorstellen, dass die Wenigen, die das Thema Fusion durchgedrückt haben, gemerkt haben, dass da ein gewaltiges Brett auf sie zukommt und das es so nicht funktioniert. Dann haben sie mal den restlichen Haufen informiert und abstimmen lassen, in weiser Voraussicht/Hoffnung, dass für einen Austritt gestimmt wird (kommt ja drauf an wie informiert wurde). Dann können sie im Nachhinein zum DAFV sagen: Tut uns leid, wir (die Wenigen)wollen ja im BV bleiben, aber der Großteil hat bei der Abstimmung für den Austritt gestimmt. Da könne ma nix machen! Und schon is der Hals aus der Schlinge! 
Spekulation aus!

In meinen Augen ist das nur noch lächerlich was da vor sich geht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: VDSF/DAFV: "Einheit" zerbröselt*



> In meinen Augen ist das nur noch lächerlich was da vor sich geht.


Dito.....


----------



## Honeyball (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: VDSF/DAFV: "Einheit" zerbröselt*

Es war nie anders als lächerlich.
Und endlich wird das offenkundig.

Bleibt nur noch die Frage, ob gewisse Personen aus irgendwelchen Gründen jetzt nur noch auf Zeit spielen, damit sie nicht nachträglich zur Rechenschaft gezogen werden können, wenn die fakten sich nicht länger verbiegen und verbergen lassen.


----------



## Blauzahn (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: VDSF/DAFV: "Einheit" zerbröselt*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Weil es zuviele dumme Hobby- Funktionäre/ Delegierte gibt.
> Und weil die Profi- Funktionäre (Delegierte) nur ihren eigenen Ast (Posten) im Blick haben.



Wieviel von diesen dummen Hobbyfunktionären bzw. -delegierten kennst du denn?

Sorry,
aber bei sowas schwillt mir der Kamm #q

Meist ist sowas dann noch mit eigener Komplettverweigerung verbunden.


----------



## Honeyball (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: VDSF/DAFV: "Einheit" zerbröselt*

Blauzahn, würdest Du den Satz gelten lassen, wenn man das Wort "dumm" durch "uninformiert" oder "fehlinformiert" ersetzen würde???


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: VDSF/DAFV: "Einheit" zerbröselt*



> durch "uninformiert" oder "fehlinformiert" ersetzen würde???



Naja, wenn die vom VFG in einem offiziellen Protokoll den DAFV als "Deutscher Angler- und Fischereiverband" titulieren, hat das nicht nur mit Fehl-, Des- oder gar keiner Information zu tun..

Also zumindest beim VFG spielt da augenscheinlich noch anderes mit...........


----------



## Honeyball (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: VDSF/DAFV: "Einheit" zerbröselt*

Mengenlehre: Die einen sind eine Teilmenge der anderen :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: VDSF/DAFV: "Einheit" zerbröselt*



> Mengenlehre: Die einen sind eine Teilmenge der anderen



Hör bloss auf:
Wer nach zig Jahren Verhandlung und zig Dokumenten noch nicht mal weiss, wie der Verband richtig heißt, dem man gerade gekündigt hat, der sollte komplett zurücktreten...

Denn das zeigt ja, dass die nicht mal die wenigen vorliegenden Dokumente gelesen haben können (denn da stand auch schon mal drin, was DAFV heißt..)  - peinlich, lächerlich, elend, traurig - ABTRETEN, die Damen und Herren.................

Und leider ist das ja nur ein Beispiel von vielen, wennglelch augenfällig.

Mir tun Leute wirklich leid, die vor Ort wirklich viel machen und auch viel  Gutes und mit viel Engagement (bestes Beispiel: Rene), und mit diesen desaströsen Landes- und Bundesverbandsheinis in einen Sack gesteckt werden..

Ein deutsches Sprichwort sagt ja aber nicht ganz zu Unrecht:
Mitgefangen, mitgehangen...........


----------



## Blauzahn (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: VDSF/DAFV: "Einheit" zerbröselt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ein deutsches Sprichwort sagt ja aber nicht ganz zu Unrecht:
> Mitgefangen, mitgehangen...........



Das ist zu einfach.
Ihr fordert Professionalität, welche es aber nicht zum Nulltarif gibt.
Gehts dann darum evtl. nen Profi zu engagieren, was im Haushalt eines LV oder RV mit Kosten verbunden ist und diese durch eventuelle Beitragserhöhungen gedeckt werden müssen, ist das Geschrei groß.
Dann hat nämlich niemand den Euro übrig.

Der Ehrenamtler hingegen bekommt ne Kilometerpauschale, für die Zeit die er an Wochenenden dransetzt und nach Feierabend - nen feuchten Händedruck -
Da ist Eigeninitiative gefragt, Vernetzung, Enthusiasmus,
ein paar wenige sind dabei, die Mehrheit noch nicht.... 

Und dann gibts die "Maulhelden", welche daher kommen und schimpfen, das die alle unfähig, dumm und auf ihren eigenen Vorteil bedacht sind.
Aber selbst bringt man sich allerhöchstens in einem Diskussionsforum im Internet ein.
Sorry aber das ist Kinderkacke..




Honeyball schrieb:


> Blauzahn, würdest Du den Satz gelten lassen,  wenn man das Wort "dumm" durch "uninformiert" oder "fehlinformiert"  ersetzen würde???



Uninformiert trifft am ehesten zu,
aber auch ein Stück weit dumm - in Bezug auf die investierte / vertane Zeit in der man auch Angeln gehen könnte -
oder sich eben über anderer Dummheit auslassen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: VDSF/DAFV: "Einheit" zerbröselt*



> Gehts dann darum evtl. nen Profi zu engagieren, was im Haushalt eines LV oder RV mit Kosten verbunden ist und diese durch eventuelle Beitragserhöhungen gedeckt werden müssen, ist das Geschrei groß.


Im Gegenteil:
Vernünftige Bezahlung für vernünftige Arbeit (und ich bin beileibe kein Gewerkschafter)..

Bloss für das, was Landes- und Bundesverbände momentan an Desaster abliefern (nochmal: die an der Basis oft ausgenommen, weil die sich wirklich für nix den Arsxx aufreißen) ist einfach jeder Cent ein Cent zu viel..

Raus, denen da oben die Kohle entziehen.

Sonst lernens die Funktionäre das in den LV und BV nicht und werden immer weiter so machen, solange sie noch welche finden, die deren Unfähigkeit auch noch bezahlen.


----------



## gründler (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: VDSF/DAFV: "Einheit" zerbröselt*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Aber selbst bringt man sich allerhöchstens in einem Diskussionsforum im Internet ein.
> Sorry aber das ist Kinderkacke..


 

Reichen 20 Jahre ehrenamtlich????


Warum hauen die "guten" wohl alle in Sack???



#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: VDSF/DAFV: "Einheit" zerbröselt*

Und da sind, um wieder zum Thema zu kommen, Bayern, NDS, der Rheinische und der VFG zumindest gegenüber dem VDSF/DAFV im Bund auf gutem Wege, indem sie diese Trümmertruppe verlassen wollen.

Vom Motiv der einzelnen genannten LV abgesehen und abgesehen davon, das diese bis auf den LSFV-NDS vorher in ihrer Blödheit erst noch der Fusion zugestimmt haben, ist das jetzt aktuell der einzig richtige Weg, um weiteren Schaden von den LV und den sie zahlenden Anglern wenigstens etwas einzudämmen.


----------



## Sharpo (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: VDSF/DAFV: "Einheit" zerbröselt*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Wieviel von diesen dummen Hobbyfunktionären bzw. -delegierten kennst du denn?
> 
> Sorry,
> aber bei sowas schwillt mir der Kamm #q
> ...



Schön das er Dir anschwillt. Mir übrigens auch.

Eine ganze Menge kenne ich davon.

Bei jeder Jugendwarteversammlung treffe ich diese oder traf diese Leute.
Ja nicht die Schnauze auf machen.
Desweiteren treffe oder traf ich davon eine ganze Menge bei der Vorstandssitzung diverser Vereine.

Nein, viele Leute haben keine Ahnung und übernehmen nur Posten damit dieser Posten besetzt ist und man evtl. (bezogen auf Angelvereine) ja keine Arbeitsstunden machen muss.

Da schwill mir nämlich der Kamm.

Aber offensichtlich kannst Du das Gegenteil behaupten und von grosser Fachkompetenz berichten.

Obwohl ja derzeit mal wieder einige Verbände das Gegenteil beweisen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: VDSF/DAFV: "Einheit" zerbröselt*

ooch Leut, zurück zum Thema hier, dem zerbröseln des DAFV:
Und da sind, um wieder zum Thema zu kommen, Bayern, NDS, der Rheinische und der VFG zumindest gegenüber dem VDSF/DAFV im Bund auf gutem Wege, indem sie diese Trümmertruppe verlassen wollen.

Vom Motiv der einzelnen genannten LV abgesehen und abgesehen davon, das diese bis auf den LSFV-NDS vorher in ihrer Blödheit erst noch der Fusion zugestimmt haben, ist das jetzt aktuell der einzig richtige Weg, um weiteren Schaden von den LV und den sie zahlenden Anglern wenigstens etwas einzudämmen.


----------



## Sharpo (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: VDSF/DAFV: "Einheit" zerbröselt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ooch Leut, zurück zum Thema hier, dem zerbröseln des DAFV:
> Und da sind, um wieder zum Thema zu kommen, Bayern, NDS, der Rheinische und der VFG zumindest gegenüber dem VDSF/DAFV im Bund auf gutem Wege, indem sie diese Trümmertruppe verlassen wollen.
> 
> Vom Motiv der einzelnen genannten LV abgesehen und abgesehen davon, das diese bis auf den LSFV-NDS vorher in ihrer Blödheit erst noch der Fusion zugestimmt haben, ist das jetzt aktuell der einzig richtige Weg, um weiteren Schaden von den LV und den sie zahlenden Anglern wenigstens etwas einzudämmen.



Wieso passt doch!

Funktionäre die bei Versammlungen des VDSf ihre Schnauze net aufbekommen und von ihrer eigentlichen Linie und Überzeugung abweichen.
Um ja nicht als Querolant dazustehn. Das ist Dummheit und Arsch kriecherei.
Anschliessend im kleinen Kreis (Verbandsebene) grosse Fresse haben und den Austritt aus dem DAFV beschliessen.

Das zieht sich von oben nach unten durch.  

Das was derzeit dort geschieht, kann doch keiner mit einem gesunden Menschenverstand erklären.

Ich kenne einen Fall, da sagt ein Angler dem Vorstand seine Meinung und dieser wird dann nach ca. 30 Jahren Vereinsmitgliedschaft entlassen. *top*


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: VDSF/DAFV: "Einheit" zerbröselt*

Auch wieder wahr - und die paar wenigen Guten an der Basis (zu denen ich z. B. Rene zähle) sind klar in der Minderzahl, wenn man sieht, was da an die Spitze der LV und der BV für Leute gewählt werden und was die da dann für Murks machen.


----------



## Sharpo (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: VDSF/DAFV: "Einheit" zerbröselt*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Das ist zu einfach.
> Ihr fordert Professionalität, welche es aber nicht zum Nulltarif gibt.
> Gehts dann darum evtl. nen Profi zu engagieren, was im Haushalt eines LV oder RV mit Kosten verbunden ist und diese durch eventuelle Beitragserhöhungen gedeckt werden müssen, ist das Geschrei groß.
> Dann hat nämlich niemand den Euro übrig.
> ...



Also, Professionalität fängt nicht beim Geld an und hört dort auch nicht auf.

Viele von den Profis sind nicht mal ihr Geld wert welches sie bekommen.
Auch hat keiner behauptet, dass die Mitglieder nicht bereit wären für gute Arbeit im Sinne der Angler auch gutes Geld zu bezahlen. Klar gibt es auch dort eine Grenze.


Für mich fängt Professionalität an wenn die Delegierten/ Vorstandsmitglieder ihrer Verantwortung und Aufgabe bewusst sind. UND diese auch glaubhaft in einer Versammlung kundtun können. Ihren Mann stehn und nicht einknicken weil ein Herr Dr. XYZ etwas anderes erzählt.
Oder sich kaufen lassen.

Professionalität ist in erster Linie eine Einstellungssache.


----------



## ivo (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: VDSF/DAFV: "Einheit" zerbröselt*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Das ist zu einfach.
> Ihr fordert Professionalität, welche es aber nicht zum Nulltarif gibt.
> Gehts dann darum evtl. nen Profi zu engagieren, was im Haushalt eines LV oder RV mit Kosten verbunden ist und diese durch eventuelle Beitragserhöhungen gedeckt werden müssen, ist das Geschrei groß.
> Dann hat nämlich niemand den Euro übrig.
> ...



Abend Rene,

ich meine zu erkennen, worauf du abzielst. Es ist richtig, dass man Professionalität nicht zum Nulltarif bekommt.

Jedoch lehne nicht nur ich das Projekt ab, welches du wahrscheinlich meinst. Und da geht es mir nicht ums Geld. Es ist schlicht so, dass diese Projekt von Personen vorangetrieben wird, denen nicht zu vertrauen ist. Ich spreche hier aus Erfahrung. Man kann nicht Einerseits die Stärkung propagieren und andererseits Vereinen die etwas machen in den Rücken fallen! Das gilt auch für Personen die sich engagieren, denen gegenüber lässt man es schon mal an Loyalität fehlen. Wie soll das werden wenn hierfür Personen eingestellt werden??? Oder werden dann nur unkritische "Dinge" verfolgt??? 

Anscheinend muss man nur die richtigen Verbindungen haben, dann kann man sich viel leisten...

In diesem Sinne...


----------



## heroholger (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: VDSF/DAFV: "Einheit" zerbröselt*

jeder der sich schonmal mit der Bürokratie und der einhergehenden ANgler- und Mitgliederfeindlichkeitkeit in den Sportfischereiverbänden auseinanderstzen musste der wundert sich nicht über dieses Verhalten der Egoistischen Verbände.

Oder warum fahre ich andauernd in die DAV-Regionen und treffe dort andauernd gleichgesinnte Angler aus den alten Bundesländern.

Da hilft nur, Abstimmen mit den Füßen und raus aus den Westdeutschen Vereinen.

Bei den SFV zahle ich 120 Euro für ne Handvoll gewässer, in Brandenburg habe ich beim DAV für kleineren Preis hunderte Gewässer und für wenige Euro mehr MeckPom und Sachsen dazu.

Sowas nenne ich Mitgliederwerbung.

Am geilsten ist das Beispiel von einem Angler aus Hannover, der sei 20Jahren versucht in Hannover einen Verein zu finden aber keiner nimmt ihn auf weil er kein Prüfungszeugnis von vor 60 jahren vorweisen kann, als er die Prüfung abgelegt hat...aber nen gültigen Bundesfischereischein konnte er vorweisen. Soviel zu den SportFischereiverbänden. Lächerlich.

Das selbe bei mir in Bremen.....Erst als ich sagte, entweder nur mit Bundesfischereischein oder garnicht, haben sie gequält mein geld angenommen. Lächerlich.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: VDSF/DAFV: "Einheit" zerbröselt*



> Da hilft nur, Abstimmen mit den Füßen und raus aus den Westdeutschen Vereinen.


Da der DAV die Angler verraten und sich selber und seine Grundsätze aufgegeben hat, wird dieses nicht mehr lange möglich sein - auch die Verbände und Vereine des Ex-DAV unterstehen nun zukünftig den Regularien des VDSF/DAFV...

Da hilft nur ganz raus aus dieser Organisation.

Siehe auch diesen Thread, da sieht man was auf einen zukommen wird:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=260549


----------



## heroholger (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: VDSF/DAFV: "Einheit" zerbröselt*

bisher habe ich noch keine Panik was den Dachverband angeht. Gerade wenn man sich mitt den Anglern im DAV unterhällt gibt es nioch viel Hoffnung. 

Aber entgegen zum DAV habe ich von SFV trotz eMail nachfrage zu einer IOnfo wann und wo sich der Verband da zu einer Diskussion zusammenfindet oder wie man die Delegierten wählen kann einfach NIE eine Antwort bekommen. 

Wer nicht mit den Mitgliedern diskutieren will, der braucht sich am Ende nicht beschweren!


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: VDSF/DAFV: "Einheit" zerbröselt*



> Gerade wenn man sich mitt den Anglern im DAV unterhällt gibt es nioch viel Hoffnung.


Es gibt aber keinen DAV mehr - nur noch den VDSF/DAFV.........

Werden die auch noch merken............

Lies die Interviews mit Frau Dr. dann weisst Du wo die Reise hingeht.......


----------



## Jose (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: VDSF/DAFV: "Einheit" zerbröselt*

mal so als (gähn xtem) zwischenruf:
ob "VDSF/DAFV: "Einheit" zerbröselt" oder nicht, mir schnuppe.
als freier (hard-core-rhein)angler existiere ich ja für die für die vertreter der deutschen(!) angler ja gar nicht.

denen kann ich - die können mich, alles andere als vertreten. 
ist 'ne selbstversorgertruppe. darin sind die eine einheit.

wir angler sind mit dieser "lobby" mutterseelenallein im politikgetriebe und gnadenlos verloren. 
geht um deren pöstchen - nicht um uns angler.

checkt das mal, ihr freunde des hakens, hackens, harkens


...oder macht die arxxxkarte zu eurem herzblatt. die zieht ihr nämlich mit diesem fusionsmonster


----------



## Ulli3D (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: VDSF/DAFV: "Einheit" zerbröselt*

Das nennt man auch "Heilige-Drei-Könige-Syndrom", gibt es übrigens auch bei Betriebsräten etc. 

Sie sahen ihren Stern aufgehen, hüllten sich in ihre besten Gewänder und gingen an die Krippe.


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. Juni 2013)

*AW: VDSF/DAFV: "Einheit" zerbröselt*

Das Protokoll der HV vom Rheinischen ist nun auch endlich online  (spät aber doch, geht ja mit der Information der Öffentlichkeit!).

Das Präsidium ließ sich nen "Freifahrtschein" geben um noch dieses Jahr kündigen zu können, auch wenn keine Beitragserhöhung des Bundesverbandes kommen sollte (weil die nach deren Meinung erst 2015 kommen könne).

Und zog seinen vorherigen Antrag auf Kündigung (nur) bei Beitragserhöhung deswegen zurück.

Sollte es in den Augen des Rheinischen wie erwartet also notwendig werden - gleich aus welchem Grund dann, nicht nur finanziell - könne man somit noch 2013 kündigen um dann am 31. 12. 2014 raus zu sein. Würde man sich dann auf der nach der Kündigung folgenden HV von der bestätigen lassen.

Auch auf Nachfrage vom Vorsitzenden gab es keine Wortmeldung oder Kritik gegen dieses Vorgehen .. 

Das wurde so mit großer Zustimmung von der Versammlung begrüßt..

Siehe:
http://www.rhfv.de/uploads/media/Info_2-2013.pdf


----------

